# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  ομελετα με

## exkaliber

μετα το θρυλικο    κρεπα με σειρα εχει η αλλη μου μεγαλη αγαπη,η ομελετα
ας βαλουμε συνταγες για ομελετα
τον τελευταιο καιρο κανω το εξης : 3 αυγα,10 μικρα λουκανικα κομενα φετες,μια ντοματα και τριμενο τυρι
οταν την σερβιρεις,χανει λιγο σε εμφανιση,αλλα ειναι πολυ νοστιμη

----------


## Goofonly

Ομελέτα με:


1 ασπράδι - 2 ολόκληρα 

2 φέτες καπνιστή γαλοπούλα ψιλοκομμένες και 1 φέτα ζαμπόν 

τυρί φέτα με χαμηλά λιπαρά τριμμένη 

λίγο τριμμένο κασέρι χαμηλών λιπαρών 

5 ελιές κομμένες σε ροδέλες

----------


## tsiko

Ομελέτα με:

3 ασπραδια 
1 ολοκληρο
μπολικα μανηταρια 
2 φετες γαλοπoυλα βραστη 
cottage

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εε δεν άντεξα 

ομελετα με :

4 ασπραδια + 1 ολοκληρο
4 φετες γαλοπουλα
1 ντοματα
1 κοκκινη πιπερια
μανιταρια
λιγο σπανακι
1 κολοκυθακη

και μεσα στον φουρνο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

μολις πριν λιγο  εκανα μια ομελετα με:
2 ολοκληρα αυγα
2 ασπραδια
φετα
ντοματα
πιπεριες πρασινες
ζαμπονακι
πιπερι μαυρο, λευκο, πρασινο, ροζ και καρυ

----------


## ελμερ

και κουακερ παει ταμαμ στην ομελετα (αλεσμενο βαζω εγω)  :02. Welcome:

----------


## xristosgaz

> και κουακερ παει ταμαμ στην ομελετα (αλεσμενο βαζω εγω)


Εγω ουτε αλεσμενο ουτε τπτ οπως ειναι μεσα ανατροπη.........

----------


## Devil

μια προσφατη κατασκευη:

4 αυγα
100γρ γαλοπουλα
μανηταρια αγνωστης ποσοτητας
και μιξ εμενταλ γκουντα αγνωστη ποσοτητα και αυτα..


πιο παλια κατασκευη λιγο hardcore:

5 αυγα
100γρ γαλοπουλα
100γρ μπεικον
κοκκινη πιπερια
ταμπασκο

----------


## exkaliber

> πιπερι μαυρο, λευκο, πρασινο, ροζ


ειχει τοσα πιπερια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

> 5 αυγα
> 100γρ γαλοπουλα
> 100γρ μπεικον


καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

στο ψησιμο δε σε παιδευει?
που να χωρεσουν ολα αυτα σ ενα τηγανι

----------


## Galthazar

> ειχει τοσα πιπερια?


ναι παιρνω ενα mix που τα εχει και τα τεσσερα μαζι και τα αληθεω εκεινη την στιγμη

----------


## Devil

> καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο
> 
> στο ψησιμο δε σε παιδευει?
> που να χωρεσουν ολα αυτα σ ενα τηγανι


ενα θα σου πω..... γουοκ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%93%...85%CF%8C%CE%BA

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

στην διατροφη μ για βραδινο

Ομελέτα με (5 αυγά (5 ασπράδια + 2 κροκούς),
3 φέτες ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας και 1 φέτα τυρί μίλνερ, 
ντομάτα και 50γρ Quaker και λίγο ελαιόλαδο)
και 2 πατάτες βραστές 

θερμιδες 820

----------


## eri_87

Εμένα μαρέσει στυλ στραπατσάδα, scrabled eggs λέγεται! Βάζω:
2αυγά
ρύζι ή πλιγούρι
1 φέτα γαλοπούλα ή τριμμένο κοτόπουλο
πιπεράκι 
σκληρό τυρί τριμμένο light!
Είναι πολύ yummy!  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αυτο που τρωω εγω ειναι:

6-7 αυγα ολοκληρα
ντοματα
πιπερια
κρεμμυδι
τυρι γκουντα
λιγο κετσαπ λιγο πριν βγαλεις την ομελετα απο το τηγανι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostantinoss

ομελετα η αλλιως καγιανα.....αχαχααχ

3 αυγα ασπραδια 1 ολοκληρο
 ντοματα τριμενη
1 φετα γαλοπουλα
μιση πιπερια 
1 κατοτο σε φετες
(και ειναι μμμμμμμμμμ ολα τα λεφτα)

----------


## exkaliber

4 αυγα (φυσικα ολοκληρα) και τριμενο τυρι
με 125 γρ ρυζι

δεν κακο...

----------


## Galthazar

> 4 αυγα (φυσικα ολοκληρα) και τριμενο τυρι
> με 125 γρ ρυζι
> 
> δεν κακο...


ομελετα με ρυζι ε? για πες πως το κανεις?

----------


## exkaliber

ειναι απλο
κανεις την ομελετα και συγχρονως βραζεις το ρυζι
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

στην ομελετα μπαινει βρωμη??

----------


## Giannistzn

Αμα γουσταρεις γιατι να μην μπαινει. Αμα βαλεις πολυ, θα βγει πιτακι, εαν βαλεις λιγη κομπλε, απλα θα σου κανει λιγο πιο συμπαγες το μιγμα.

----------


## exkaliber

εχεις δοκιμασει?
σκεφτομουν αντι να βαζω την βρωμη στο γιαουρτι να την βαλω στην ομελετα,στο πρωινο,
αλλα επειδη δεν τις αντεχω τις περιεργες γευσεις ειπα να ρωτησω πρωτα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχω δοκιμασει. Εμενα δεν με τρελανε σε γευση, για τον λογο του οτι τη βρωμη την προτιμω βρασμενη. 

Τωρα αναλογα και τον συνδιασμο που θα κανεις και τι θα βαλεις μεσα. Αλλα μιας και δεν δινει καποια ιδιαιτερη γευση, τη θεωρω λιγο ανουσια (σε μικρη ποσοτητα) καλυτερα στο γιαουρτι ή να την βρασεις

----------


## exkaliber

δεν θελω στο γιαουρτι γτ σκετο ειναι αψογο!!!!! φραουλα και ροδακινο :01. Mr. Green: 

θα κανω μια δοκιμη τομοροου

σ ευχαριστω ε!

----------


## Giannistzn

Τίποτα αγορινα. Ταιριάζει αρκετά με ρίγανη πάντως η βρωμη στην ομελετα. Και φυσικά διάφορα μπαχαρικά. 
Δοκίμασε πριν την βάλεις να την μουλιασεις σε πολυ λίγο νερό. 

Βρασμενη με γάλα και whey ή μέλι έχεις δοκιμάσει; (για εναλλακτική στη βρωμη λέω)

----------


## exkaliber

βραζεται η βρωμη?
δεν το ηξερα

μονο στο σεικερ την πεταω με την whey

δλδ την αφηνεις στο ζεστο νερο να βρασει για λιγη ωρα??  ή με γαλα

σε τι διαφερει απο τη μη βρασμενη?

----------


## Giannistzn

Βγαινουμε λιγο οφφ αλλα ας εξηγησω, οταν τη βραζεις, η βρωμη απορροφα νερο και "ανοιγει" γινεται πιο μαλακη. Φαντασου το σαν ρυζογαλο.

Βαζεις οτι θες, αν το θες light (αν και λιγο αγευστο) μονο με νερο+whey+κακαο. Πολυ ωραιο βγαινει με γαλα. Δοκιμασε σε ενα κατσαρολακι, 

400ml γαλα, 50-60γρ βρωμη, 1σκουπ whey και λιγο κακαο  :03. Thumb up:  ανακατευεις μεχρι να αρχισει να ομογενοποιειται (καλυτερα με συρμα για να μην κολησει) σε μετρια φωτια. Βαζεις οτι αλλο θες, φουντουκια, σταφιδες κλπ. Δοκιμασε το μετραει

----------


## Gaspari

6 ασπράδια 
4 κρόκους
100gr Cottage
9 φέτες γαλοπούλα
50gr τρικαλινό light
ντομάτα κ πιπεριά (προαιρετικά)  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

γινεται ομελετα στο τηγανι χωρις λαδι?

----------


## lila_1

me antikollhtiko


****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες****

----------


## average_joe

σε αντικολλητικο ναι.
το ιδιο και για αυγα ματια.

----------


## exkaliber

^

εσεις οι δυο ταιριαζεται,θα υπαρξουν στιγμες μεταξυ σας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 



περαν του τηγανιου ομως?
μια φορα που δεν ειχα λαδι εβαλα νερο(κι ομως)
και μετα με επιασε η κοιλια μου
ασχημα ομως :05. Biceps: 

λετε να εφταιγαν τα αυγα?

----------


## lila_1

Μπα...Θα ταν χαλασμένο το νερό

----------


## tyler_durden

Ketoμελετα:

2 αυγα
50γρ ρεγκατο
1 φετα μπεικον
1 λουκανικο φρανκφουρτης(κομμενο)
5 γρ ελαιολαδο-πιπερια-ταμπασκο.

----------


## margarita02

> γινεται ομελετα στο τηγανι χωρις λαδι?


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να την κάνεις στο τηγάνι. Μπορείς και στο φούρνο. Τοποθετείς λαδόκολα σε ένα πυρεξάκι και μέσα το μείγμα με την ομελέτα. Το βάζεις στο φούρνο και όταν στερεοποιηθεί αφαιρείς το πυρέξ και αφήνεις τη λαδόκολλα με την ομελέτα επάνω στη σχάρα του φούρνου για λίγα λεπτά ακόμα για να γίνει πιο τραγανή. Εάν θες τη γυρίζεις κιόλας. Εμένα καλύτερα μου αρέσει έτσι. Δεν χρειάζεται και τίποτα πλύσιμο μετά.΄

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να την κάνεις στο τηγάνι. Μπορείς και στο φούρνο. Τοποθετείς λαδόκολα σε ένα πυρεξάκι και μέσα το μείγμα με την ομελέτα. Το βάζεις στο φούρνο και όταν στερεοποιηθεί αφαιρείς το πυρέξ και αφήνεις τη λαδόκολλα με την ομελέτα επάνω στη σχάρα του φούρνου για λίγα λεπτά ακόμα για να γίνει πιο τραγανή. Εάν θες τη γυρίζεις κιόλας. Εμένα καλύτερα μου αρέσει έτσι. Δεν χρειάζεται και τίποτα πλύσιμο μετά.΄


σουπερρρρρρ

----------


## eli_din3

αν ειναι να καιμε εναν ολοκληρο φουρνο για μια ομελετουλα.... κριση παιδια μουυ κριση.. αντε βρε κουκουτσακι μου κ συ  :01. Razz:  σουπερ λεει.. :01. Razz:  σκεψου λιγο πιο πονηρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## s0k0s

Tου γκασπαρι την συνταγη!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## margarita02

> αν ειναι να καιμε εναν ολοκληρο φουρνο για μια ομελετουλα.... κριση παιδια μουυ κριση.. αντε βρε κουκουτσακι μου κ συ  σουπερ λεει.. σκεψου λιγο πιο πονηρα


Δεν χρειάζεται και τόσο να τον κάψεις. Ασπράδια είναι όχι αρνί. Και είναι και πιο υγειινή από την άποψη πως τα υλικά δεν έρχονται απευθείας σε επαφή με δυνατή φωτιά όπως στο τηγάνι ρίξεις δε ρίξεις λάδι.Εξοικονομείς από αλλού. Δεν χρειάζεται να πλένεις, δε λερωνεις τίποτα. Δεν έχω φούρνο μικροκυμάτων για να ξέρω αλλά φαντάζομαι θα γίνεται κάπως έτσι και εκεί. Εάν βάλεις και τυρί κίτρινο και ψητά λαχανικά π.χ. κολοκυθάκια γίνεται ακόμα πιο ωραίο ως εκδοχή ομελέτας. Μοιάζει πιο πολύ με σουφλέ.

----------

